# 2nd pick!!



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How you like them apples?!!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Joshua Jackson


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The NBA is *RIGGED*..... and I am *OKAY* with that!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

woot!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

next: Randle, Deng and the Houston pick to Brooklyn for goose feathers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> next: Randle, Deng and the Houston pick to Brooklyn for goose feathers


Exactly. Develop the core of 2nd pick (Ball), Russell, Ingram, JC, Zubac and Nance next year. Use the money saved from dumping Deng to sign Paul George after next year. 

Ball 
Russell, JC
Ingram 
Paul George, Nance
Zubac, Mozgov


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......I was rubbing my Chick Hearn bobblehead a little too hard waiting for the results


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......I was rubbing my Chick Hearn bobblehead a little too hard waiting for the results


that's what she said?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Draft Lonzo and trade Russell for PG13. Ball/PG13/Ingram/Nance/Zubac

Or take Jackson. Russell/Jackson/Ingram/Nance/Zubac. That's a really solid defensive lineup.

Fultz feels like a Ben Mclemore to me.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MojoPin said:


> Draft Lonzo and trade Russell for PG13. Ball/PG13/Ingram/Nance/Zubac
> 
> Or take Jackson. Russell/Jackson/Ingram/Nance/Zubac. That's a really solid defensive lineup.
> 
> Fultz feels like a Ben Mclemore to me.


Russell and what else? I'm not a huge fan of trading for PG13 now when we can just sign him next summer and feather the nest a little better in the meanwhile 

and even so it would take a lot more than just DLO to make it work (like the pick &/or Ingram) - I say wait


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Warriors have 3 players who are younger than Russell.

2016 Round 2 pick 38 McCaw is a better player than Russell, we will not offer.

How about this deal

Russell for Looney and D Jones?

I knew that Lakers received 3 calls to request Russell this morning.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

e-monk said:


> Russell and what else? I'm not a huge fan of trading for PG13 now when we can just sign him next summer and feather the nest a little better in the meanwhile
> 
> and even so it would take a lot more than just DLO to make it work (like the pick &/or Ingram) - I say wait



No one will trade for him if he makes it clear it will only be a one year rental. If he wants LA, Russell and whatever else will work. Russell seems to need the ball in his hands to be effective, which won't work if we have an actual goto player. Indiana would get a nice piece to put next to Turner


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I know many of the games were unwatchable this year but they had DLo playing off the ball quite a bit in the second half of the season


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DLo is also very good in catch and shoot opportunities. It just didn't happen much for him last year.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> No one will trade for him if he makes it clear it will only be a one year rental. If he wants LA, Russell and whatever else will work. Russell seems to need the ball in his hands to be effective, which won't work if we have an actual goto player. Indiana would get a nice piece to put next to Turner


3 teams want Butler and George, not just Lakers.

Wolves and Celtics have better trade assets than Lakers.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Can't believe we've gotten this lucky three years in a row. Also, 76ers have our pick next year regardless. So no more tanking! 

I'd definitely listen to offers for the pick, but I'd be happy to keep it as well.  We can talk about our draft boards later.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nets want Mozgov and Deng



> Woj cited the contracts of Timofey Mozgov (owed $48 million over three years) and Luol Deng (owed $54 million, also over three) as two the Lakers might want to dump. Neither have team or player options.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Nets want Mozgov and Deng


I'd offer one of Randle or Clarkson, Houstons pick and one of Mozgov or Deng for a Brooklyn 2nd rounder. 

Nance is capable of starting next year and with TRob playing well towards the end of the year, I wouldn't mind us bringing him back to play behind Nance. Especially if it clears out the cap space needed to sign Paul George next summer. Hate losing Julius but he's due for an extension and essentially plays the same position as PG. if they wanted Clarkson, I'd ecstatic to have Nwaba back to back up Russell and Ball if we drafted him. Tyler Ennis was solid toward the end too. Sucks losing either of JC or Randle, but that's the price we'd have to pay for the Deng/Mosgov contracts.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Exactly. Develop the core of 2nd pick (Ball), Russell, Ingram, JC, Zubac and Nance next year. Use the money saved from dumping Deng to sign Paul George after next year.
> 
> Ball
> Russell, JC
> ...


Looks like counting the geese before they hatch. The cap may still go up significantly, so giving away Randle may not be necessary to make room for George. The more talent the roster has, the better chance they will play well in 17-18, increasing the chance to lure George. I'm all for trying to dump Deng or Mozgov, but if the Houston pick and some second rounders doesn't do it, then maybe not.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Please get Lonzo Ball. I'll say it early and often. Imagine him out there with any combo of DLo, Clarkson, Ingram, Randle, Deng. Anyone can handle the ball. 

We'll be lucky to win 30 games again next year but hopefully we finally got enough to lure in a star.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

arasu said:


> Looks like counting the geese before they hatch. The cap may still go up significantly, so giving away Randle may not be necessary to make room for George. The more talent the roster has, the better chance they will play well in 17-18, increasing the chance to lure George. I'm all for trying to dump Deng or Mozgov, but if the Houston pick and some second rounders doesn't do it, then maybe not.


Great point. Completely forgot about the cap rising again.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Great point. Completely forgot about the cap rising again.


Current projections show the cap going down slightly next year.

The rises are over.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> Current projections show the cap going down slightly next year.
> 
> The rises are over.


Would love a link.

http://heathoops.com/2017/02/nba-reduces-salary-cap-projections-despite-rising-revenues/

This article explains the cap figures, but it is a little old (February). The NBA has been slightly underestimating cap numbers recently though, so when the real number comes out we should have a better idea. Even then, we have no idea how new ad revenue will change that number.



> 2018-19 Projection
> 
> In arriving at its projected BRI for the upcoming season, the league utilized a $7.0 billion figure. But it’s actually projecting BRI for next season to rise higher than that, thanks in large part to the introduction of an entirely new revenue stream – jersey patch advertisements. Such jersey advertising is expected to generate at least $5 million of new revenue per team, and for some teams possibly up to $15 million or more.
> 
> In other words, there is perhaps around $200 million in potential new revenues that is not being included in the projected BRI figure for next season. That means BRI could reach higher than $7.2 billion for the 2017-18 season, a growth of more than 8 percent from the $6.7 billion it’s projecting for this season!


Assuming the Lakers don't go on a spending spree and the cap stays in the $101-104 M range the Lakers will be far enough below the cap for 18-19, enough to sign George or another star outright. That is true whether we consider Randle as a cap hold or as a significant pay raise.

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/los_angeles_lakers/

Since the Lakers are supposedly looking hard at free agency in '18, I see no reason to think they'll spend too much this summer.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I could see them overpaying for single season contracts to create trade slots for cap balance or otherwise fill in gaps to improve the team short term


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*"For 2018-19, the NBA estimates a cap of $103 million with the tax line at $125 million.”*

https://clutchpoints.com/nba-lowers-2018-2019-salary-cap/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

arasu said:


> Would love a link.


$101M in 2017, $103M in 2018


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850157030476308480
http://www.basketballinsiders.com/n...xt-two-seasons/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> $101M in 2017, $103M in 2018
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850157030476308480
> http://www.basketballinsiders.com/n...xt-two-seasons/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss


cba rules need to be changed, it is not good now.

Example: DeAndre Jordan is eligible to sign average 42 million a year in 2018. Clippers salary cap can only afford 2.5 players, not 15 players. (42*2.5 = 105 million)

two and a half players in a team? how to play?


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> $101M in 2017, $103M in 2018
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850157030476308480
> http://www.basketballinsiders.com/n...xt-two-seasons/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss


So the cap is going up, not down, though the estimates have gone down. That's still an additional $9 M more cap space combined over two years, assuming those aren't low-ball estimates.


----------

